# ISO What To Do With A Turkey Breast Half?



## Andy M. (Apr 3, 2013)

The last part of the second turkey from Thanksgiving is thawing in the fridge for tomorrow night's dinner.  It's half of a turkey breast with skin but boneless.

I roasted the other half with stuffing etc. for a mini turkey dinner.  I want to do something different with this piece.  I was thinking I might thin slice some cutlets/scallopine for some dish or other but I need inspiration.  

What do you suggest?


----------



## Cerise (Apr 3, 2013)

You could butterfly it, stuff (i.e. w/ spinach & prosciutto), roll it & roast.

http://www.italianfoodforever.com/2008/11/spinach-and-prosciutto-stuffed-turkey-breast/


----------



## buckytom (Apr 4, 2013)

is it raw or already cooked, andy?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 4, 2013)

buckytom said:


> is it raw or already cooked, andy?



It's raw, Tom.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 4, 2013)

I would brine it in a standard brine with some cranberries, apple, juniper berries, peppercorns, bay leaf added and then smoke it using apple wood. However, if that isn't possible, I would glaze it sort of like this recipe:

Rosemary Orange Roasted Turkey Breast recipe from Betty Crocker


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 4, 2013)

What I am looking for is another way of preparing the turkey, not just roasting it with different flavors.  e.g. I thought of making turkey marsala...


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 4, 2013)

Turkey Marsala sounds good Andy. You could slice or chunk the raw breast and just use it in any way you would cook chicken breast. How about turkey cacciatore or turkey cordon bleu?


----------



## Cheezy (Apr 4, 2013)

I just did some Turkey Cordon Bleu this weekend. I prefer Turkey for Cirdon bleu because the larger filets are easier to stuff and roll. I also prefer the flavor over chicken.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 4, 2013)

Stir fry, turkey and noodles, pulled turkey with BBQ sauce in the CP, turkey lasagna?


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 4, 2013)

You can do anything you do with chicken breast with turkey.


----------



## Zagut (Apr 4, 2013)

Turkey Salad? 

Ya can't go wrong with Turkey.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you all for your suggestions.  I ended up making the turkey Marsala.  I sliced the breast into cutlets and went from there with my Marsala recipe.


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 12, 2013)

I am making a version of Veal Tonnato, but I will use a 2-2/1 lb boneless skinless turkey breast. I It is basically a poached roast covered with a tuna sausce. it's very, very good. There is a recipe by Giada on the FN website.
P.S. I would use veal, but it's $16.99 a lb. lol


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 12, 2013)

You could always encase it in a sabot, and use it to fine-tune your punkin' chunker.

I know I'm late for this thread, but for future reference, if you have it partially frozen, slice the raw meat deli thin, and brine it.  Then cold smoke it.  Once cold smoked, you can use it as your would pastrami, or deli turkey for sandwiches, roulaides, rouladen, or use as you would thin-sliced pork.  Think open faced turkey sandwich with gravy, or smoked turkey in barbecue sauce on a bun, like a stacked turkey sandwich.  You could use it to make turkey sourbraten, or anything like that.  Hope that helps.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

